# chainsaw pulls to the right as I cut?



## ray20 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a newbie chainsaw user and have a problem where as I cut into a log it pulls to the right (if I'm cutting down, 90 degree angle to the ground). It's not a big problem on small logs (5" diameter) but if I try to cut something 10" or bigger it curves and curves until it either binds or is parallel to the ground. (Usually it binds.)

What causes this? Loose/tight chain? Dull chain? Bent blade? 

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sometimes a chain that is too loose will cause this because the chain comes out of the groove on the guide bar and the angle of the teeth push it or pull it one direction or the other snug the chain up a little at a time till it goed away then try to maintain that setting over the life of each chhain. If its a used saw there could be other factors like a bent guide bar or a bad nose sprocket in the bar also a poorly resharpened chain can cause this


----------



## ray20 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help! It's a new saw, fairly light use, and I noticed this when I replaced the chain the first time. Probably it's just too loose. I'll tighten it and hope that helps!


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, the chain needs to be snug, not tight, on the bottom of the bar.
A bent bar will cause the saw to not cut straight, and a saw will "pull" to the sharp side of the chain if not sharpened correctly.


----------



## briggsmansc (Feb 6, 2012)

worn bar rails can cause this also. whenever you remove the chain to sharpen or replace you should flip the bar over the wear the rails evenly. an over tightened chain running on a bar rail can mushroom it out. make sure the chain gauge is correct; a .050 chain in a .058 bar will lay over just enough to cut unevenly.


----------

